# Ideas for limestone?



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I carved a stone for Flea. I wandered if anyone had any suggestions for highlighting the letters. I thought maybe some stain or some epoxy in the letters?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice work man. Good carving, flea would love it! Have you thought a big ole' Sharpie to black it out? Might not apply well on limestone, I have no clue.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Nice work man. Good carving, flea would love it! Have you thought a big ole' Sharpie to black it out? Might not apply well on limestone, I have no clue.


Simple is sometimes the best. I might just do that for now.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks good and I can always touch it up with any old sharpie. Thanks Btoon


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice dude! Sharpie WIN!


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
I would try this:


Beanflip said:


> (...) some epoxy in the letters?


and you can stain it.
I think It would be more durable and you can stain it. I have made a sign for my nephew's bird house and put into the letters an epoxy mixed with some GITD powder. It doesn't glow like a neon  but it looks OK 
Cheers
Rafał


----------



## Damir Crozg (Apr 4, 2013)

Letters can bulge to protect them with nail polish and then stone
put in hydrochloric acid (HCl 18% for cleaning WC)









P.S.

1 KAMEN means ONE STONE


----------

